# Wholemeal Spelt Flour



## KookyCat (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone tried baking with wholemeal spelt flour?  I make my own bread, or I should say I used to before diagnosis, but lost my nerve a bit with carb counting, so I've just started again having found my carb counting feet.  I made bread rolls with organic wholemeal spelt, I've been a spelt user for many years because I prefer the nutty slightly sour flavour. 

Anyway the reason I ask is because ive noticed that despite being roughly the same carb wise as wheat flour it has a very different impact on my blood sugar, in fact the peak is hardly noticeable.  I do tolerate wholemeal bread quite well to be fair, but definitely tolerating spelt much better.  I know spelt is a more complex grain, and the milling produces a rougher grain, but I understand it has more simple carb as well as more complex carb so the GI is similar.

Anyone else tried spelt and noticed they're more tolerant?


----------



## Bloden (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't tried spelt, kcat. Where dyou buy the flour? Good luck not eating the whole loaf in one go - home-made bread is LUSH!


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

I make rolls so I'm less likely to accidentally eat a doorstep  M&S do the flour and Holland and barrett too, I really like it, in fact I can tolerate the M&S Honey and sunflower spelt loaf which is made with white spelt and the only explanation I can come up with is it must be down to the fact that it's less processed so even the White flour is more coarse.  Now I'm wondering if I could make a honey sunflower....hmm


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 28, 2014)

You can get spelt flour in Tesco and Sainsburys too in the home baking section normally.

Andy


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 28, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> You can get spelt flour in Tesco and Sainsburys too in the home baking section normally.
> 
> Andy



Ooh, that's even better, I can get it in my weekly shop, I've been using it such a long time I didn't realise it was widely available now.  It's sad but I'm now quite excited about doing my internet shop


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 28, 2014)

I love the taste of Spelt, which I get from Waitrose or Sainsburys; can't afford Tesco's and Holland & Barret's prices.
It needs a little help.
I buy flour improver online and add 15gm to 500gm flour for something lighter texture. 
If my bread is heavy the carbs are too high slice for slice.
I also like to use a percentage of Rye, never more than 25%, because I like the taste


----------

